
Ask HN: Is GDRP causing commercial censorship? - coreyp_1
Here&#x27;s the website in question: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.carrabbas.com&#x2F;<p>I mentioned this restaurant to my girlfriend in Italy (because they catered a Christmas party last night), and she can&#x27;t access the site at all.  That is, it says &quot;Our website is unavailable in your region.&quot;<p>Is an Italian restaurant afraid of Italians?!?<p>In all seriousness, is this just GDRP stupidity?  How can someone in the EU have full access to information when companies do stuff like this?<p>Granted, this is a seemingly innocuous example, but to me it hints at a much larger problem!
======
ocdtrekkie
The EU recently clarified how GDPR applies to external entities, mostly along
lines that were probably obvious:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SophieWrobel/posts/fZRjFA9fj1C?...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SophieWrobel/posts/fZRjFA9fj1C?cfem=1)
[1]

GDPR isn't stupid and GDPR isn't a bad law. Unfortunately, people suffer from
what I've seen described as "GDPR hysteria", which causes people to make
irrational, unreasonable shifts blaming GDPR as the cause, such as blocking
foreign countries from visiting a website entirely, shutting down services
completely worldwide, etc.

[1] I like the summary at that link, though in the interests of post-Google+
context later, the article linked is this:
[https://edpb.europa.eu/sites/edpb/files/consultation/edpb_gu...](https://edpb.europa.eu/sites/edpb/files/consultation/edpb_guidelines_3_2018_territorial_scope_en.pdf)

